# White veiny something that only grows when lights out. id?



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems to be alive...

Could it possibly a freshwater jellyfish sort of animal?


----------



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Very strange! I doubt it's a freshwater jelly though. They live in a lake near me and they look quite a bit like regular jellys and swim just like them. They don't tend to be on the substrate or grow in the dark, at least the ones around here don't. Crazy thing though, I hope you find out what it is! If you don't find out here I would try sending pictures and/or specimens to a university or something of that nature because it sounds quite unusual. Maybe you have found a new creature!


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

its seems more like some sort of fungus or something....more plantlike than creature. the two blobs pictures transformed and disintegrated over night. the one in the first picture grew a couple inches to the left and now its disintegrating into flowing white mass sort of like short rhizoclonum.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Sounds like a form of white fungus. Is this a new tank with new driftwood? 

If it is white fungus various algae eaters- ottos, shrimp and the like have been known to aid in the removal of it.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

Badcopnofishtank said:


> Sounds like a form of white fungus. Is this a new tank with new driftwood?
> 
> If it is white fungus various algae eaters- ottos, shrimp and the like have been known to aid in the removal of it.


no...tanks almost a year old. driftwoods been in there for at least 6 months or more. i have CRS, zebra and amano, ottos and a BN pleco and none of them will touch it. i agree it looks funguslike but it grown on the other end of the tank as well where there is no driftwood present. especially if i drop in an algae waffer. if it goes un-eaten it will be enveloped by the stuff the next morning.


----------



## kenko (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like slime mold - funky stuff and will migrate. You think it's one place, then some minutes later it moved. 

It takes patience to completely vanquish it - and no, the scavengers and algae eaters won't touch it. But maybe the steps I took helped my "infestation" like boiling the wood and any other rock in the tank for a good 15-20 minutes, good vacuuming and reducing nutrients like minimal food and no ferts. 

Though by the looks of it, you have much more than I did. 

Hopefully a search will help - http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=slime+mold+aquarium+removal&fp=A6srbB7YsFc

It's not harmful, but annoying to look at. Good luck.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

kenko said:


> Looks like slime mold - funky stuff and will migrate. You think it's one place, then some minutes later it moved.
> 
> It takes patience to completely vanquish it - and no, the scavengers and algae eaters won't touch it. But maybe the steps I took helped my "infestation" like boiling the wood and any other rock in the tank for a good 15-20 minutes, good vacuuming and reducing nutrients like minimal food and no ferts.
> 
> ...


haha thanks kenko.....that appears to be what i have. seems that there are quite a few varieties, terrestrial and aquatic. it appears it something between a plant and an animal and is harmless. as it feeds on organic waste i guess i will just leave it me.....might have to consider coming up with a name for the little blobs from now on....


----------

